# Release aids, which one?



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Looking to switch up release aids. Right now I’m on the fence with what aid to use. I really like the Stan perfex (hunting release), the UV hinge (target release) or the tru ball goat.

I really like the idea of the Perfex I can clip to my d loop and add a lanyard while hunting. The hinge is also super smooth to shoot and enjoy target shooting with it. But I don’t enjoying spending the money on two releases.

The goat is a very crisp release and feels great in the hands. I also appreciate having one release and just switching between thumb and hinge for target and hunting. Keeping the same anchor point. But I haven’t seen a way to add a lanyard? Also can’t clip to d loop (not the most deterring factor) but still something desirable. 

What are peoples opinions on these releases, or even other releases that I should try?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a hinge guy. Stan SX3 for me so any Stan will be at the top of my list. Have you shot them? Don’t discount Carter either. After three seasons having the ability to hook and leave the release attached is a must have for me. Have a Fang, not recommended but the trueball releases are good ones as long as they fit the shooter.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

Iv shot all three I mention also the Stan shoot off, the fulkrum flex, the sear, Scott longhorn pro, Scott ascent. 

I do really enjoy the Stan releases iv shot, all have been comfortable in the hand and clean release.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I use my fingers.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

So which one really lifts your skirt?


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

That’s the problem I really like both the perfex and the goat. Reason I’m asking what ppl opinion on these two releases? Or even any experience with them? Has anyone had any mishaps or failures with either of these?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I’ve been using a 4 finger Stan Shootoff for years for indoor and outdoor target and hunting. I shoot it with back tension like you would a hinge and it’s nice being able to hook it to a loop and have it ready to go when hunting. I’ll probably never change. No experience with the others you mentioned.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Another vote for Stan (thumb) releases. 

I have 2 Shootoffs. I use the 4 finger when hunting and I have a 3 finger as a back-up. I like the 4 finger when pulling more weight on my hunting bow. Bought the 3 finger as a target release but could not devote the time to it. Still a great release for me as a back-up.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I have been leaning more to the Stan, 

I just really like the idea of a hinge/thumb release all in one. But I feel the Stan fits my needs better


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I've been using the T.R.U. Ball Max Pro ever since I switched from fingers in 2009. Great hunting and target release in my opinion.
https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/tru...VEW6GCh3jfQhAEAQYASABEgIIhPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 
As 454 said, have to adjust to the shooter!
<----<<<


----------

